# notch + bombers



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

well dog my bombers last week ish....finally got around to doing my notch....
must say these thing have great travel!....this is just a ghetto rigged up set up till i get my management installed...but there is a long winter of doing the haldex in the rear, then getting a new cage, so this will suffice for now...
my first attempt at a notch....not too bad i guess....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


























and the travel....
all UPs....

























then we all fall down.....


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

lift looks great. and well obviously the drop does as well


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks awesome I love your car!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (tomespo)*

thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

You don't know how happy this makes me!








Looking great Mike!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

so bombers + notch = lay frame?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

yessssss!!! looks awesome!!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You don't know how happy this makes me!








Looking great Mike! 

cheers Andrew, I appreciate you sneaking me in on the GB









_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_so bombers + notch = lay frame?

i also have h2 sport spindles....plus fenders that have been slightly modified....not sure how much that might effect things....










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yessssss!!! looks awesome!!

cheers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by fouckhest at 6:43 PM 1-31-2010_


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: notch + bombers (fouckhest)*

looks minty dude! I wanna see more....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fouckhest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fouckhest* »_
cheers Andrew, I appreciate you sneaking me in on the GB









no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (fouckhest)*

yo houck, you going to winterjam son? If so, see you down there


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

Great all-around car.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_yo houck, you going to winterjam son? If so, see you down there
















thanks buddy!...dont think ill be down in FL.....hopefully the car will be firmly planted in the cage shop around that time.....
p.s. - you need to look at your schedule for SoWo










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Great all-around car.









thanks!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: notch + bombers (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_looks minty dude! I wanna see more....


oh and congrats on the PVW....waiting for the mail lady daily! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_so bombers + notch = lay frame?

bombers + notch + sport spindles = lay frame.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Swoops)*

the sport spindles make all the difference


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: notch + bombers (fouckhest)*

yess


----------



## loren wallace. (Jan 20, 2010)

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (loren wallace.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_
bombers + notch + sport spindles = lay frame.










_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_the sport spindles make all the difference









seems like it...now if i can not kill my $1k axles ill be set!









_Quote, originally posted by *dannybarone* »_yess

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *loren wallace.* »_Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

thanks!


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

where can i get sport spindles?


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

h2sport.com


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

nice houck.


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR*

Hotness! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Looking good..get it finished and rolling again!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (hedmisten)*

Are the H2Sport spindles the same as R32 spindles?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_Are the H2Sport spindles the same as R32 spindles?


no they are different...they change the mounting point of the tie rods, and axles....my spindles do happen to be for r32 axles...which i quess would be the same as gli axles...not sure my pig is a bastardized biotch








spindles


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I promise I had nothing at all to do with this.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

that is a nice clean notch job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

damn you (houck) and Hanna... making me spend money






















That looks badass!!! I am so jealous!!! My TT around you, hanna, norris, beans looks like a 4x4


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Are the CH's 18's or 19's?? I don't remember


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_My TT around you, hanna, norris, beans looks like a 4x4









not for long!









_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Are the CH's 18's or 19's?? I don't remember

18s http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








i need the new rollers so i can close that last 1/2" of gap.....then the stance will be proper


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

bagged, BT, AWD, drop spindles...i envy you so much 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

He's really a street corner whore on the weekends. That's where the all the parts fund money comes from.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_He's really a street corner whore on the weekends. That's where the all the parts fund money comes from.











what street corner and what times can i find him there


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_
what street corner and what times can i find him there
















anytime after 6 in Northern Greenville


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

Damn, nice!! Sorry for my ignorance, but what exactly do the sport spindles do? That's a lot of money for them...
Also, any pictures of it dropped showing the bumper and wheels?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_Damn, nice!! Sorry for my ignorance, but what exactly do the sport spindles do? That's a lot of money for them...
Also, any pictures of it dropped showing the bumper and wheels?

http://www.h2sport.com/products.php?productid=203

no pix...sorry


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (fouckhest)*

I read that but I'm still confused how it helps it go lower...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_I read that but I'm still confused how it helps it go lower...










Just think about how the suspension works, and what happens to the geometry when you lower the car. Sport Spindles will make the control arms of a lowered car level like this, - - instead of like this, / \. If you don't really understand how the suspension works, it won't make sense. If that's the case, read up on the basics first, then this should all make sense.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

*Racer Bob* i JUST noticed your signature, and immediately started to ROFL.!


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_I read that but I'm still confused how it helps it go lower...










the chasis of the car is moving down but everything connected to the wheels (spindle, axle, tie rod, strut) are staying the same height. As the rest of the car lowers the angles for things that are connected between(axle, tie rod,control arm) increases and at some point certain things like the tie rod and axle would hit the frame. Most people deal with this by notching the lower frame rails. In this case the h2 sport spindles mount the tie rod at a lower point on the actual spindle so when you lower the car the tie rod would not be at as an extreme angle as it would with a stock spindle and thus would not run in to the frame. 
I know that's pretty much a big run on sentence but hopefully that helps lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Do Werk at 8:30 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*

geez http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Do Werk* »_
the chasis of the car is moving down but everything connected to the wheels (spindle, axle, tie rod, strut) are staying the same height. As the rest of the car lowers the angles for things that are connected between(axle, tie rod,control arm) increases and at some point certain things like the tie rod and axle would hit the frame. Most people deal with this by notching the lower frame rails. In this case the h2 sport spindles mount the tie rod at a lower point on the actual spindle so when you lower the car the tie rod would not be at as an extreme angle as it would with a stock spindle and thus would not run in to the frame. 
I know that's pretty much a big run on sentence but hopefully that helps lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Do Werk at 8:30 PM 4-20-2010_

That's what I figured but just wanted clarification, thank you!


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_
That's what I figured but just wanted clarification, thank you!


Glad I could help.


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

Cant wait to see this done!


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (hedmisten)*

Ditch the 18s CH and get some 19s with a little more work you can lay frame i promise.i know from experience.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_Ditch the 18s CH and get some 19s with a little more work you can lay frame i promise.i know from experience.









they are for sale right now....
19s in the works....just gotta keep saving my pennies for the DPEs


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

i would like to see a profile shot please.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (jimothy cricket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimothy cricket* »_i would like to see a profile shot please.

sorry dont have any.....i will have some in a few weeks....likely after sowo


----------

